# Friday the 13th



## Drorchid (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a terrible Friday 13th experience. When I got to work on Friday, we discovered that we had been broken into overnight. A bunch of my lab equipment was stolen, the cash register was gone, all our cameras, Jasons Laptop, my Ipod and Bose Headphones and a lot of other miscellaneous stuff.

That afternoon I went to the Airstream Park, where I have my Airstream (RV). Around 3:00 pm a severe thunderstorm came through and we got golfball sized hail! Did about $ 7,000 of damage to my trailer and about $2,000 of damage to my car!

Hope your Friday the 13th went a little smoother!

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 16, 2010)

That is too bad! Hopefully you have insurance!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2010)

That sucks!  Keep a look out on craigslist and eBay for the equipment.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 16, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> That is too bad! Hopefully you have insurance!
> 
> Paphman910



Yes we (and I) do, but not sure if my Ipod and Headphones are covered through the work insurance as it was "personal items" and my homeowners has a $ 1000 deductible. And even with insurance, it is still a headache...

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to read that, Robert. Someone once told me: Life sucks sometimes...in all the wrong places!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2010)

OH NO!! :sob: I feel for you, the person(s) doing the stealing had a pretty good day ........ unless they get caught! Hope there's a good chance they do.
........mother nature ....... not much we can do about her. Just think if the hail dinks were consistent, you could start a new look!  ?


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! We've had our home burglarized and it stinks. What a pain!

If you filed a report with the police, when next you speak with them, have them look for your lab equipment on Craigslist or when busting meth labs. Sad to say, but I'm willing to gamble that your lab equipment will end up in the illegal drug industry.


----------



## baodai (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Robert, This was the reason why I moved then closed my greenhouse to public. Is it legal to post a youtube video of a person who went into your property?
Thanks,
BD


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Robert. Even non violent crime like that makes you feel less at ease for a time. As for your trailer...luck of the draw, I guess.

I'm glad I live in a busy culdesac with many eyes watching at all times. This is a tough neighborhood to do anything illegal in - people are tight here and you'd be seen very quickly.


----------



## John M (Aug 16, 2010)

Holy cow, what a crappy day! I'm so sorry to read this. You didn't mention that the crooks did any vandalism.....thank God! Just think of the losses if they'd gone nuts in the lab! Hopefully, they'll be caught. I hope your RV and car insurance doesn't have a realy high deductible. 

When I worked at a garden centre, they put all the cash into a safe at night; but, they also left the cash register drawers open. This business was broken into a lot! With the drawers left open, the crooks could easily see that there was no cash and they wouldn't have to break the cash register or steal it to see that.


----------



## Candace (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a real sucky day. Karma, both good and bad, will go around! I hope they get caught:<


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! 

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 16, 2010)

boo!
i'm sorry to hear that


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2010)

Very bad Friday the 13th. It certainly sounds like whoever broke in was interested in money, not orchids. I'm glad they didn't trash the place. 

Sorry about the trailer and car -- golf ball sized hail is huge!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 17, 2010)

too bad Robert, but luckily you have not been hurt by those hail!!!!

And those guys that broke the nursery were not too clever, because they didn't take along some of your plant treasures!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, at least they stole the wrong stuff.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, yes the thief's were definitely not plant people, non of the orchids (or any of the flasks) were stolen, and it could have been worse, they didn't vandalize anything.


Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2010)

CC camera system - invest.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 17, 2010)

That sucks!! ity:

years and years ago our home was broken into on Friday the 13th too. I still remember how frustrated we were and all the headache that followed! but like others have said, luckily there's no vandalism!


----------



## John M (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm actually surprised that OL didn't have very tight security. What a disaster this could've been. Even if they're insured, money can't replace a lot of the plant stock. Even just a screaming siren activated by a motion sensor would've scared them away before they were able to do anything.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2010)

SHHHHHHHHHH! :ninja:


----------



## nikv (Aug 17, 2010)

Robert,

Rest asured that it wasn't any of us. We'd have gone for the plants! 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Hera (Aug 17, 2010)

Ugh! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## etex (Aug 17, 2010)

Yuk!! That's terrible news!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2010)

John M said:


> I'm actually surprised that OL didn't have very tight security. What a disaster this could've been. Even if they're insured, money can't replace a lot of the plant stock. Even just a screaming siren activated by a motion sensor would've scared them away before they were able to do anything.



Or a big dog.

Nowadays it is necessary to have tight security around such valuable collections. I'm amazed at the rather half hearted way that some nurseries here protect their collections - fences with razor wire at the top, but easily cut IMO. I know a fuukiran nursery that has a collection worth who knows what that just has one chain link fence around it. Inside there are thousands of plants, some worth $10,000 EACH. Wouldn't take much to breeze in there one night and clear out the best stuff quick.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow what a bummer! I and co-workers were kidding a round about Friday the 13th and bad luck on that Friday. It never accured to me that someone was really getting screwed out there! Ouch on that deductable! Is that for both or each?
I thought Jerry lived on the property, he doesn't?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh man that's awful to hear. I hope you get things resolved quickly.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, very sorry to hear about that. too bad someone wasn't around to pull an Andy Philipps on them (or whatever Andy of Andys Orchids last name is...) and clock them with an orchid mount. Hope somehow something can be recovered. were there any serial numbers on the lab equipment?


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> wow, very sorry to hear about that. too bad someone wasn't around to pull an Andy Philipps on them (or whatever Andy of Andys Orchids last name is...) and clock them with an orchid mount. Hope somehow something can be recovered. were there any serial numbers on the lab equipment?



O.K. there's a story here that I've not heard! Share please:>


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear!

Hope all comes out alright!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 19, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow what a bummer! I and co-workers were kidding a round about Friday the 13th and bad luck on that Friday. It never accured to me that someone was really getting screwed out there! Ouch on that deductable! Is that for both or each?
> I thought Jerry lived on the property, he doesn't?



Yes, Jerry lives here, but his house is detached from the Greenhouse, and it was a stormy night, so he did not notice anything.

Robert


----------



## John M (Aug 20, 2010)

'Seems like it's someone who knew you run a lab; but, not an orchid collector. Otherwise, plants would've gone missing too. Did you, or any employees happen to have had a recent conversation with a customer about what you do in the lab? I have no financial stake in this of course; but, I'm really mad about this...and even feel a little bit violated! It's not as weird as it sounds; if I ever manage to get my financial situation in better shape, I want to come shopping!.....And, I want you to still have all the good stuff. You won't if this happens again and the the next time, the crook is after plants or has a mean streak and does vast amounts of damage.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure they just didn't come in and take what they thought they could unload.


----------

